# Ni80 Alien Wire Spool/Wire shot



## ReaperRXi (23/10/18)

Hi, 

I am looking for Ni80 Alien wire on a spool or as wire shots?
Any vendor that stocks these?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (23/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------

